# plugin architektur



## noisebreath (18. Mrz 2009)

es gibt ne menge tutorials für plugin architekturen und die helfen auch schon ganz gut weiter, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein(e) SEHR gute(s) buch/quelle/seite kennt mit der man plugin architektur programmieren lernen kann.
Also etwas das euch weitergeholfen hat bzw als empfehlung bekannt ist.

lg


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2009)

Nimm OSGi, ausser du willst das Rad neu und schlechter erfinden.


----------



## kulri (20. Mrz 2009)

noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> es gibt ne menge tutorials für plugin architekturen und die helfen auch schon ganz gut weiter, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein(e) SEHR gute(s) buch/quelle/seite kennt mit der man plugin architektur programmieren lernen kann.
> Also etwas das euch weitergeholfen hat bzw als empfehlung bekannt ist.
> 
> lg



für eine solche Info wäre ich auch dankbar! Die Antwort von maki verstehe ich nicht. Ist OSGi etwa ein Buch???


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2009)

OSGi ? Wikipedia

Suchst du generell Infos zu Pluginarchitekturen oder zu einer bestimmten Plattform wie Eclipse RCP, Netbeans RCP?


----------



## kulri (20. Mrz 2009)

also ich interessiere mich ganz konkret für RCP und allem was dazugehört.
Den Einstieg wollte ich mit tutorials im internet machen, mir aber dann später auch mal ein Buch für Fortgeschrittene zulegen. Kannst du da was empfehlen?


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2009)

Ja, das hier kann ich empfehlen: Eclipse Rich Client Platform: Designing, Coding, and&hellip;Amazon.de: Jeff McAffer, Jean-Michel Lemieux: Englische Bücher
An dem Buch hat mir gut gefallen, dass an einem durchgehenden Beispiel die verschiedenen Aspekte erklärt werden.
Links haben wir hier schon genügend gepostet: Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mrz 2009)

ist osgi oder rcp nicht etwas überdimmensioniert, wenn ich zb einfach meine daten exportierfunktion eines bestehnden programmes über plugins regeln möchte?


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ist osgi oder rcp nicht etwas überdimmensioniert, wenn ich zb einfach meine daten exportierfunktion eines bestehnden programmes über plugins regeln möchte?


RCP basiert auf OSGi 

Aber im Prinzip kann man kleinere Dinge auch ohne machen, zB.: P of EAA: Plugin

Allerdings hat OSGi Vorteile die man nicht so einfach nachbauen kann 
Für Projekte in der man mehr modularität braucht, sollte man gleich ein Frramework bzw. eine Plattform wählen die das von Haus aus bietet und darauf ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mrz 2009)

[@quote]RCP basiert auf OSGi [/quote]
ja in den neueren versionen, aber dann ists auch schon vorbei mit meinem osgi wissen ;-)


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ja in den neueren versionen, aber dann ists auch schon vorbei mit meinem osgi wissen ;-)


Wenn du mit "neure Version" Eclipse 3.0 und höher meinst, dann ja.
Denn dann meine ich Eclipse RCP.


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2009)

@ARadauer Mit Osgi kann man verschiedene Versionen einer Lib parallel verwenden ohne dass die sich in die Quere kommen, denn jedes Bundle hat seinen eigenen Classloader. Mit Osgi-Services kann man verschiedene Implementierungen eines Interfaces bereitstellen und im laufenden Betrieb Services stoppen/starten/aktualisieren etc.
Osgi ist also wesentlich mehr als nur eine simple Pluginschnittstelle.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

Die Basics sind kinderleicht zu erlernen und die Vorteile zum Teil enorm. Meiner Meinung nach ist OSGi für fast jede Anwendung eine sehr attrakive Option (ausser wenn sie für einen Application Server gedacht ist, aber die basieren nach und nach ja auch auf OSGi).


----------



## foobar (21. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Die Basics sind kinderleicht zu erlernen und die Vorteile zum Teil enorm. Meiner Meinung nach ist OSGi für fast jede Anwendung eine sehr attrakive Option (ausser wenn sie für einen Application Server gedacht ist, aber die basieren nach und nach ja auch auf OSGi).


JEE-Container verwenden OSGi aber nur zur internen Verwaltung, als Entwickler bekomment man davon nicht viel mit.
Spring bietet bisher als einziger Anbieter einen OSGi-Stack für die Entwicklung an: SpringSource dm Server | SpringSource
Mit Eclipse RCP + Spring dm kann man dann seine Bundles sowohl auf dem Client als auch auf dem Server betreiben und überall von OSGi profitieren


----------



## maki (22. Mrz 2009)

foobar hat gesagt.:


> JEE-Container verwenden OSGi aber nur zur internen Verwaltung, als Entwickler bekomment man davon nicht viel mit.
> Spring bietet bisher als einziger Anbieter einen OSGi-Stack für die Entwicklung an: SpringSource dm Server | SpringSource
> Mit Eclipse RCP + Spring dm kann man dann seine Bundles sowohl auf dem Client als auch auf dem Server betreiben und überall von OSGi profitieren


Wobei man den SPringDM Server nicht braucht um SpringDM erfolgreich mit zB. Equinox einzusetzen 

Denke da gab es noch ein Lizenzproblem mit SpringDM...


----------



## foobar (22. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wobei man den SPringDM Server nicht braucht um SpringDM erfolgreich mit zB. Equinox einzusetzen


Ja, braucht man nicht zwangsläufig aber bietet sich ja an, wenn man sowieso SpringDM nutzen will.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Denke da gab es noch ein Lizenzproblem mit SpringDM...


Lizenzproblem?


----------



## noisebreath (23. Mrz 2009)

danke übrigens für die zahlreiche teilnahme an der diskussion 

lg
faraz


----------

